# Help Wanted For This Vintage Iwc



## MacRulez4Ever (Feb 18, 2012)

What caliber does this watch run, and what size does it have.

What is Ã watch like this worth today, i am planning to buy this



















Best Regards / J


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well we need to have a look at the movement as there were quite a few, the most famous being the calibre 89, which was one of the best movements ever made

Value depends on condition, desireability, along with rarity and also material it is made from, gold or steel, along with provanence, have a look at a well known auction site to see what similar watches are making

One of our members, Mel, will soon be along to give you a low-down on valuations.......... welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Watch valuations are very difficult to do by two pics like this, which is why on here we tend to avoid them.

As HarryBlakes7 says, check the completed sales section of t'bay for a general price guide. It is most likely to be a calibre 89, but get the back off to check.

I was the underbidder for a 18k cal 89 which recently sold at auction for about Â£740. That was cheap for an 18k gold one

have a look here for more info on the movement

http://nickhacko.blogspot.co.uk/2009/06/sixty-three-golden-years-of-iwc-caliber.html


----------



## MacRulez4Ever (Feb 18, 2012)

I got the info , its Ã cal 853 automatic

34mm exlude the crown. But the price for Ã watch with cal 853, more value or not compare to cal 89?


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

IMO, it depends on preference. The cal 89 is world renowned as one of IWCs finestmanual movements but again the cal 85x series which started in the 1950s with the cal 852 and ran on into the 853,854 8541 etc in the 1970s carries a great admiration among IWC afficionados ( I'm not one by the way, just happen to own or have owned cal 852, 853 and currently a cal 8541B so did some research(. I sold a rather beat up cal 852 steel 34mm for abot Â£500 on e bay a year or so ago and often see them at huge Â£1K plus prices unsold.

if you can open the back and get the movement and case numbers ( which should bear some similarity) there are several websites that can help with dating.

Hope this assists and good luck with the watch.

Lawrence


----------



## MacRulez4Ever (Feb 18, 2012)

Tnx i can try to get the numbers!


----------

